# Old yeast



## [email protected] (31/1/15)

Got some 1056 from grain and grape which expired Oct 2014. They gave me 2 packs and I have done a starter. Is there any problems with pitching out of date yeast?


----------



## Yob (31/1/15)

Hope you got it cheap.. 

If it displays proper behaviour in a starter, no, should be fine.. If not.. Well.. You know buy fresh yeast


----------



## elcarter (31/1/15)

short answer I bet 1056 will be fine.

Brought it back from a year from packaging date.

Cavet is how it's stored, how you bring it back, correct process ect.

Info that will help is;

Did the packs swell before you decanted into starter.
How big a starter did you prepare?
Is it on a stir plate and how long?
What OG beer you pitching it into?

http://www.brewersfriend.com/yeast-pitch-rate-and-starter-calculator/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/15)

Grab some tap water and a bit of malt and see what happens when you mix it all up


----------



## [email protected] (31/1/15)

Cheers guys. 
2 lt starter on a stir plate. Both packs were already swollen so just emptied into starter then popped the nutrient packs and added them. 
I questioned them at the time and was told there fine but def have my doubts!!


----------



## [email protected] (31/1/15)

1.056 is OG


----------



## GalBrew (31/1/15)

For all the work required to produce the wort and the starter I question why you would risk it?


----------



## manticle (31/1/15)

Yob said:


> Hope you got it cheap..
> If it displays proper behaviour in a starter, no, should be fine.. If not.. Well.. You know buy fresh yeast


GG often sell expired packs at a markedly reduced price. Sometimes worth a punt if you take the time to build up a starter.


----------



## [email protected] (31/1/15)

GG didn't have any fresh 1056. 2 for 1 on the expired stock


----------



## ekul (31/1/15)

If you're making a starter i wouldnt have even bothered with pitching both packs, the starter is to make more yeast anyway.


----------



## ekul (31/1/15)

I brought back a wlp009 vial that was 3 years old in a starter... no problems


----------



## [email protected] (2/2/15)

Pitched it yesterday and checked this morning. It's bubbling away nicely so all good I think!!


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/15)

Bought some expired WLP009 from ESB last September, they gave me two for the price of one. Pitched both in some spare wort from my Aussie Pale and the yeast was fighting to get out of the Schott bottle within 24 hours.

ed: that was last week

Fermentation finished in 5 days which is far better than I get from culturing Coopers dregs.

I still have Wyeast 1768 dated October 2013 and I bet they'll still be fine.


----------



## ianh (2/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> I still have Wyeast 1768 dated October 2013 and I bet they'll still be fine.


Did a few brews with this batch recently and had no problems. I use a fifth of a pack for my starters in 500ml then add 1000ml on a stir plate.

Now to work through the rest of my 1469PC batch from March 2014.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (2/2/15)

Like everyone says, judge by the starter, but have a backup plan. I tried to start a one month out of date WLP001 and it didn't. Unusual but possible.


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/15)

Yes only Allah is perfect. I used a perfectly in-date San Diego Super Yeast recently and had to finish off the fermentation with a couple of sachets off the top of Coopers tins.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (2/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> Yes only Allah is perfect. I used a perfectly in-date San Diego Super Yeast recently and had to finish off the fermentation with a couple of sachets off the top of Coopers tins.


It didn't go or just didn't perform to standard?


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/15)

It went, but sluggishly compared to the first time I used it in 2011 when it was introduced.


----------



## [email protected] (3/2/15)

Just checked again and it's going nuts! Good old 1056


----------



## cooperplace (27/2/15)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Like everyone says, judge by the starter, but have a backup plan. I tried to start a one month out of date WLP001 and it didn't. Unusual but possible.


yeah, good to have a sachet of something on hand. If the yeast pack is unopened, the only issue will be reduced viability, but doing a starter fixes that.


----------

